# Transitioning to other rooms in the house.



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would extend his range while you can watch him really closely and pay attention to him, and pop him back in his corral with a comfy bed and a good chew when you can't. Remember that he knows not to toilet indoors in the area he already has access to - for dogs that does not automatically generalise to "all areas under a roof with floors" - that is what you will now be teaching him. A soft bed by your feet will help him settle, I am sure.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I agree with FJM about them learning that all areas of house are off limits to eliminate. Zoe did not understand that upstairs was part of her den for awhile, since I rarely let her upstairs and only with us.
I would take my time introducing her slowly to new areas. I made the mistake of letting her have entire downstairs at 6 months . I now think if did again would not be until over a year. She chewed things she shouldn't while I was gone.So even if she was potty trained she still had to learn what to chew and what not to chew.
Zoe was potty trained by 5 months also with the occasional accident until a year.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Dolly is 17 weeks and has had free access to all parts of the house for the past 4 weeks. Before that she was confined to the kitchen for most of the day and the living room in the evening with us. Once trusted in the kitchen we had no problems at all in the rest of the house, she's never been a chewer so that's not an issue. I would try him out, it sounds to me like hes ready.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think it does sound like Toby is ready for more freedom in the house, but agree with fjm that you should make sure he is in the same room with you and that you are not too absorbed in other activities. Mischief can happen very fast and sometimes right under your nose. You want to make sure that Toby is successful.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Caddy said:


> Dolly is 17 weeks and has had free access to all parts of the house for the past 4 weeks. Before that she was confined to the kitchen for most of the day and the living room in the evening with us. Once trusted in the kitchen we had no problems at all in the rest of the house, she's never been a chewer so that's not an issue. I would try him out, it sounds to me like hes ready.



The problem with trying them out it can be too late. I did not know Zoe was a chewer until I discovered she chewed my moldings and other not replaceable things. It was too late when discovered.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Yeah, we are not going to be fooled by Toby, lol. We KNOW if given the opportunity he would chew anything he had an interest in. 

We never leave him alone and out of our site. If we need to get something done he is put back into the kitchen...he sure doesn't like it in there as much now of course. He barks to let us know what he thinks of it. 
He always wants to be where we are. 

I didn't think he could fit under the sofa, but he can, lol He has been checking everything out. It's a challenge. He at times turns the naughty button on and goes in areas where we don't want him to be. :devil: (I don't mean he eliminates...I mean he goes under the chair, sofa, behind table, by wires...areas, and then runs when I go near him as if it is a game. stinker) He pretty muc is checking out every tiny crook and cranny. )

Right now though...at this exact moment he is pressed up against my thigh, sleeping. :angel2:


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

fjm said:


> I would extend his range while you can watch him really closely and pay attention to him, and pop him back in his corral with a comfy bed and a good chew when you can't. Remember that he knows not to toilet indoors in the area he already has access to - for dogs that does not automatically generalise to "all areas under a roof with floors" - that is what you will now be teaching him. A soft bed by your feet will help him settle, I am sure.


This was so true with our boy! He was confined to the kitchen for a while, and when we let him hang out with us in the living room, he eliminated. He was like "what Mom? I didn't do it in the kitchen like you told me to ". And awww on the snigglies 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks Sammy the spoo, I made an edit as I was not clear with what I was saying.  

Today was a challenging day/afternoon. He pushed the naughty button _and was jumping and running all over the place._ He scared my husband twice today...he was running and did a flying jump into my husband's lap as he made his way up his head and neck. Scared my husband the first time he did it outside on the swing. We felt he could have flown over the swing and landed on the cement!! 

A flying leap is a good description of what he did twice. He had way to much energy this afternoon.lol He scares us when he does that...we dont like it...I know he was so happy and energetic but we worry he is going to hurt himself!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Is he getting enough mental stimulation and physical exercise, too much confinement can lead to the crazies when they "get out". I know I'm in the minority when it comes to giving a puppy more freedom, but I believe they have to learn the rules as pertaining to the house not just one room. Of course you have to be very watchful, but it doesn't last forever.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Good morning Caddy,
No and yes. He had his normal morning walk, did a puzzle game, later another puzzle game and he was allowed to run back and forth from living room down the hall to fetch the items he chose from his toy box. :roll: Also Kong toy filled with Nutro puppy choit (with a touch of yogurt and tiny water).

Normally he gets an afternoon walk as well. With chances for showers and thunderstorms with warm and very humid weather (tropical) we didn't walk him...._(at first)._...after seeing the way he was acting ...we decided to walk him anyway! Sooo we did our normal walk. The good Lord took pity on us and gave us a slight breeze. 

Even though we got in another walk...didn't matter. He decided to push our buttons and was rewarded with going back into his corral a number of times for a time out. Finally he settled down during the last hour of the evening which is normal for him after chewing his bully stick. 

It is quite possible his teeth are bothering him. 

_*I am so glad it doesn't last forever! *_lol. Any clue as to aprox what age month wise? We keep thinking of the magical number of 12 months. When he acts like that we worry that he is going to hurt himself!! Especially with the flying leap! 

Doesn't help that our Petco puppy class was canceled for the past 2 weeks! 

He has in the past 2 weeks learned *down* very well!!!  Upside to everything. 

I think you and Sammy the Spoo are correct. He was confined in the kitchen and now because of his new found freedom is just expressing his exuberance!! :laugh:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, Sophy is 7.5 years old, and still pings off the walls if she doesn't get a decent walk! It takes several rounds of Hunt the Treat, a vigorous game of chase and tug with a soft toy, and a long and giggly game of tummy tickles and wrestling to even begin to settle her on days when the weather is impossibly bad. Poppy, on the other hand, is happy to snuggle after finding a few treats.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

fjm said:


> Well, Sophy is 7.5 years old, and still pings off the walls if she doesn't get a decent walk! It takes several rounds of Hunt the Treat, a vigorous game of chase and tug with a soft toy, and a long and giggly game of tummy tickles and wrestling to even begin to settle her on days when the weather is impossibly bad. Poppy, on the other hand, is happy to snuggle after finding a few treats.


_Hunt the Treat_? Now that sounds interesting! Care to elaborate? How do you play it? :questionmark:


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Myleen said:


> He has in the past 2 weeks learned *down* very well!!!  Upside to everything.


That's so awesome!!! I have been working on down, but down and recall are two of my challenge. He can do both, but challenges me most of the time(do we have to? Kind of thing). So I got to work on that a lot more. 

Also I found that just some odd day here and there, Sammy is active no matter how much exercise and mental stimulation I give him. He and the kids feed off of each other and they just get more energetic. I am waiting for the month where he starts to get to go to a dog park because the best way to drain his energy now is to play with another dog. When he is just too much, I have asked my neighbour if their dog and he can play. And it has done wonders!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm not sure that 12 months is the magic age for calming down, Abbey is 19 months and still has her moments. I agree with you Sammy that playmates help with physical exercise, since getting Dolly Abbey is much more active. I'm not sure I'd use the corral as a punishment/timeout place though or it will become somewhere he'll associate negatively. I haven't done anything special or different to deter chewing, I've just been very lucky neither of them chew on anything they shouldn't. We had a lab puppy years ago that chewed everything from the dinning room suite to shoes, and he had lots of chew toy and was watched carefully. The only thing worse in my opinion is a poop eater, and thank goodness I've never had one, lol.


----------

